
An introduction to reinforcement learning - LiveTheDream
http://www.slideshare.net/pauldix/an-introduction-to-reinforcement-learning-rl
======
tikhonj
I'm currently taking an AI class where we covered reinforcement learning--I
thought it was one of the coolest topics in a class full of interesting ideas.

The class is taught by one of the most popular CS professors here, and the
lectures are available on Youtube. The first of two lectures about RL is here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ztxHnR0Hss&list=PL9CBFBB...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ztxHnR0Hss&list=PL9CBFBB1FE9D0EB7A&index=9&feature=plpp_video)

If you have some time, you should definitely watch it--it is much clearer than
just reading some slides. It would help to know what a "Markove Decision
Process" is, but they're not very complicated.

------
reedlaw
This seems to be related to machine learning. I was hoping for something about
human language learning.

~~~
dudurocha
What do you mean for human language learning? Like the process to learn new
foreign languages?

So, Zen Habits had a post about learn foreign languages,
<http://zenhabits.net/fluent/>.

~~~
reedlaw
There is a method of learning foreign languages, usually by help of computer
software, where repetitions are spaced at certain intervals intended to
maximize the memorization effect. I'm interested in learning more about this,
but the info is sparse.

~~~
rubinelli
You mean Spaced Repetition Systems like Anki, right? There isn't much research
beyond "yeah, they work."

